# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  أندرويد

## محمد سيف الإسلام

*​هل من حقنا أن نحلم بتصميم أبليكيشن لأجهزة الأندرويد بإسم الموقع و إسم المريخ ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طالما ابداع الصفوة موجود اي حلم مسموح ومشروع

*

----------

